# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Mục lục >  Du lịch Tây Ninh - Du lich Tay Ninh

## thietht

Đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các thông tin, kinh nghiệm về *Du lịch Tây Ninh - Du lich Tay Ninh*

Tây Ninh là tỉnh biên giới của miền Đông Nam Bộ. Phía bắc giáp 3 tỉnh của Cam-pu-chia với đường biên giới dài 240km, phía đông là tỉnh Bình Dương và Bình Phước, phía nam giáp Tp. Hồ Chí Minh và Long An. 

Tây Ninh đón du khách với vẻ đẹp của ngọn núi Bà Đen trung hậu, tòa thánh thất Cao Đài thâm nghiêm và những đặc sản nổi tiếng như bánh canh, bánh tráng phơi sương, muối tôm….



_Hoàng hôn trên núi Bà Đen._



_Bạn sẽ đến với hồ Cần Nôm tuyệt đẹp._


Mời bạn cùng Didau.org lên lịch cho chuyến du lịch đến Tây Ninh để khám phá tất cả những điều lý thú ấy.

*1. Phương tiện đi lại*

_Bằng phương tiện công cộng_

Bạn có thể mua vé tuyến Sài Gòn – Tây Ninh tại bến xe miền Đông.  Ngoài ra, có một tuyến xe bus đi chợ Mộc Bài - Thánh thất xuất phát từ bến xe bus chợ Bến Thành hàng ngày.

_Bằng phương tiện cá nhân_

Tây Ninh cách Sài Gòn 100km, quãng đường vừa đủ cho một chuyến phượt bằng xe máy trong ngày hay cuối tuần. Từ Sài Gòn có hai hướng đi Tây Ninh, một là từ ngã tư An Sương, hai là từ ngã ba Tân Vạn.

*2. Nên đến Tây Ninh vào thời điểm nào?*

Bạn có thể đến Tây Ninh bất kỳ thời điểm nào trong năm. Nhưng thời gian nhộn nhịp nhất rơi vào hai dịp là rằm tháng giêng và rằm trung thu (có lễ hội).

----------


## thietht

Mua gì làm quà khi đi du lịch Tây Ninh

----------


## thietht

Cửa khẩu Mộc bài

Khu du lịch Long Điền Sơn

*Lễ hội:*

Lễ hội Kỳ Yên ở đình Gia Lộc - Tây Ninh (14/03 - 16/03)

Lễ Hội Yến Diêu Trì - Tây Ninh (14/08 - 15/08)

----------


## thietht

Khách Sạn Quyên (Ấp Ninh Phước, X.Ninh Thạnh, Tx.Tây Ninh)

Khách Sạn Thảo My

----------


## thietht

Nhà hàng KS Phong Lan (13 đường Pasteur, thị trấn Tây Ninh )

Nhà hàng KS Hòa Bình

Khách Sạn Hoà Bình (2 sao) - 436 Đường 30 tháng 4, Tây Ninh

----------


## thietht

Muối tôm

Độc đáo đặc sản Tây Ninh

4 Món Ngon Không Thể Bỏ Qua Ở Tây Ninh

----------


## thietht

*Tổng hợp các Tour du lịch Tây Ninh - Tour du lich Tay Ninh được giới thiệu trên Didau.org*

Tour du lịch Tây Ninh - Núi Bà Đen (1 Ngày) - Giá 330.000 VNĐ/Khách

Du lịch Tây Ninh núi Bà Đen (1 Ngày) - Giá 196.000 VNĐ/Khách

----------


## thietht

Kinh nghiệm du lịch bụi Tây Ninh

----------

